# Debates (mp3 and other audio)



## Supahrob (Aug 17, 2009)

Heya everyone!

I have been learning a lot by lurking and searching - but I needed to make a more direct request.

Those of you who read my post in the Wading Pool may remember that I am doing a study through Romans with my family - and the best way to describe my dad would be a staunch NON-Calvinist (he believe's in eternal security, so he's not excatly an arm. either). Yesterday we had another study on Romans 8:28-30 and his hangup kept being "Then God caused original sin." I really didn't know how to answer that one, so first off, any help on that would be great.

But the MAIN REQUEST I have at this time, is for y'all to point me to calvinism vs. arminianism debates. I have the mp3's of most of Dr. White's debates on the subject - but their have to be more (they do NOT have to be free, I am more then willing to pay). I need to hear both parts pitted against each other so I can hear the points and counterpoints. I have a little over 2 weeks till the next study - which is going to be on Romans 9, so I want to be prepared.

Take care,
Rob


----------



## Grillsy (Aug 17, 2009)

Try James White's website at www.aomin.org and his Youtube Channel YouTube - DrOakley1689's Channel.

This should be what you are looking for.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Aug 17, 2009)

You should buy the 2 Disk Dvd's of James White debating George Bryson. Its on http://aomin.org. They touch on the cause of Adam sinning. Dr. White gives an excellent response to George Bryson.


----------



## Supahrob (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you very much for the replies, but again, I have pretty much all of Dr. White's debates on the subject - I was hoping there were other people who have debates available on the subject.

Take care,
Rob


----------

